# Article: The Cultural and the Martial Aspect of Tai Chi Chuan



## Martin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enjoy

Tai Chi Chuan and Philosophy: The Cultural (wen) and the Martial (wu) Aspect in Taijiquan

Big Hug

Martin


----------

